# New CWM Recovery (6.0.0.1)



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi, I flashed the new cwm but i heard about some problems with it so I went back to my previous recovery.before I did that
i made a nandroid and I want to delete it. so first I try deleting the backup on es file manager and it says file cannot be deleted, the backup folder was also 0Kb. This also happened when trying to delete the new blobs folder it made. If I do this on windows the folders appear to be deleted but they still show up in es and in recovery restore menu. they also come back if I unplug from windows and replug. I'm pretty sure the backup is gone and is not taking any space but I just dont want it to be listed in the restore menu.

Update: I got the recovery folder removed by renaming it but no luck with the blobs folder.


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 19, 2012)

Have you rebooted since? Try that and clearing the usual dalvik


----------



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

Cloud Nine said:


> Have you rebooted since? Try that and clearing the usual dalvik


still no luck, atleast the backupis gone now


----------



## krazie1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Koush has released 6.0.0.3 that fixes issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

krazie1 said:


> Koush has released 6.0.0.3 that fixes issues.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


There is now a 6.0.0.4, i'll give it a try later. do you know where i can find a change log?


----------



## destinydmm (Jun 25, 2011)

abezzilla99 said:


> There is now a 6.0.0.4, i'll give it a try later. do you know where i can find a change log?


Koush's G+


----------



## wicked_beav (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm stuck in a bootloop since flashing the latest recovery. Any suggestions on how to get out of the bootloop?


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

wicked_beav said:


> I'm stuck in a bootloop since flashing the latest recovery. Any suggestions on how to get out of the bootloop?


Take ot battery, re-insert hold vol +- and power button to enter fastboot. Use volume to navigate to recovery power to enter. Flash another recovery through fastboot.

G NEXUS


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah you're not supposed to delete the "blobs" folder, see Koush's G+ page. That's in all likelihood what caused your problems.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

abezzilla99 said:


> Hi, I flashed the new cwm but i heard about some problems with it so I went back to my previous recovery.before I did that
> i made a nandroid and I want to delete it. so first I try deleting the backup on es file manager and it says file cannot be deleted, the backup folder was also 0Kb. This also happened when trying to delete the new blobs folder it made. If I do this on windows the folders appear to be deleted but they still show up in es and in recovery restore menu. they also come back if I unplug from windows and replug. I'm pretty sure the backup is gone and is not taking any space but I just dont want it to be listed in the restore menu.
> 
> Update: I got the recovery folder removed by renaming it but no luck with the blobs folder.


Stop using ES, and start using RootExplorer. I had no issues when moving back to TWRP from the new CWM.


----------



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

Anyone have a link to the recent recovery .img file?


----------



## dmmarck (Feb 28, 2012)

esmier said:


> Anyone have a link to the recent recovery .img file?


http://clockworkmod.com/rommanager


----------

